# Plums?



## Amaya (Oct 30, 2008)

Are plums safe for rabbits to eat? Some sites have plums in their suggested fruits list for rabbits. Others say that plums are poisonous to rabbits, but those same sites have prunes in their suggested fruit list with no explaination of why dried plums (prunes) are safe but plums are not. Thank you for your help.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

I had no idea that a prune was a dried plum! I have no idea if they are safe, but my partner Mathew gave one to Sakura the other day and she ate the skin off and ignored the rest. I was really annoyed at him giving her something before asking me, but she didn't have any ill effects and it's been a few days now.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's the stone of the fruit that's bad for them. So prunes don't have a stone and thus aren't bad. I've given my guys little bits of a pluot (cross of apricot and plum) and it was fine. I might worry about upsetting their digestive systems since we know prunes and plums can do that!


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailee has eaten the fruit of a plum when he found it in my roomie's bag..... He was fine, after I took it from him he seemed sad....I am pretty sure it is just the pit that is a problem.


----------

